# Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie dav



## Administrator (3. Juni 2008)

*Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*

Ist ist nicht gerade gut, dass man sich hier nur zwischen 0 und 1 entscheiden kann.


----------



## BladeWND (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*



			
				Birdy84 am 03.06.2008 08:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ist nicht gerade gut, dass man sich hier nur zwischen 0 und 1 entscheiden kann.



""""""Cel-Shading"""""

Kann man nicht einfach mal deutsche Begriffe verwenden oder wenigstes direkt Comic Look  schreiben? Die Hauptsache neue Begriffe die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*



			
				BladeWND am 03.06.2008 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht einfach mal deutsche Begriffe verwenden oder wenigstes direkt Comic Look  schreiben? Die Hauptsache neue Begriffe die die Welt nicht braucht


Jaja.. und ich spiel Flugzeugspiele am liebsten mit meinen Freudenhhebel.


Wobei Comic-Look nicht unbedingt Cell-Shading ist, oder?
WOW sieht zwar knuffig aus, benutzt aber keine solchen Effekte, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. das selbe bei Runaway.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*



			
				BladeWND am 03.06.2008 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 03.06.2008 08:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der begriff des _cel- shadings_ ist eigentlich seit _jet set radio_ in aller munde.
der titel ist mittlerweile fast 8 jahre alt.
von "neu" kann also keine rede sein.


----------



## DerdOn2006 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*

Ein bisschen zu wenig Auswahlmöglichkeiten, für meinen Geschmack! 
Mir hätte der Punkt "Wozu?!" oder "Totaler Mist" zugesagt.


----------



## BladeWND (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*



			
				Bonkic am 03.06.2008 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 03.06.2008 10:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher nicht..... Vielleicht ist auch einfach das eines der vielen Probleme die die PC Spiele Branche hat, solche Begriffe brauch keiner un 90% der Nutzer können nichts damit Anfangen


----------



## Schalkmund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*



			
				BladeWND am 03.06.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher nicht..... Vielleicht ist auch einfach das eines der vielen Probleme die die PC Spiele Branche hat, solche Begriffe brauch keiner un 90% der Nutzer können nichts damit Anfangen


Man sollte nicht unbedingt von sich auf andere schließen. Ich bin mir sicher das der größte Teil der intessierten PC-Zocker weiß was Cel-Shading ist. Vorallem da es derzeit rechtbliebt ist bei Produzenten von Spielen zu Anime-Serien (Anime-Serien= japanische Zeichentrickserien (extra für dich^^)) und kostenlosen Asia-Grinder MMORPGs (Asia-Grinder = asiatischen schlag-Millionen-Monster-tot-um- eine-Stufe-aufzusteigen-Spiele (noch mal extra für dich )).


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*

Wenn der Look gut eingesetzt wird, dann gefällt es mir sehr gut.
XIII ist für mich ein Paradebeispiel dafür. 
War damals ein richtig geiler Shooter, vor allem die Story hat mich damals gepackt. Schade, das es nie einen 2ten Teil gegeben hat, der erste hat ja mit einem bösen Cliffhanger geendet.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*



			
				BladeWND am 03.06.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher nicht.....



was?  :-o 



> Vielleicht ist auch einfach das eines der vielen Probleme die die PC Spiele Branche hat, solche Begriffe brauch keiner un 90% der Nutzer können nichts damit Anfangen



das hat doch nix mit der pc- branche zu tun, cel- shading optik gibts genauso in konsolenspielen oder auch filmen.
als kunde muss ich beileibe kein detailwissen in diesem bereich haben.
entweder es gefällt mir- oder eben nicht.


----------



## leg0latz (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*

XIII fand ich nich so pralle, die grafik war nix für mich.
in team fortress 2 finde ich den comic-look klasse, aber bei prince of persia wünsche ich mir einfach realistische grafik.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*

Diese Umfrage ist ja mal wieder an Sorgfalt und Detailverliebtheit kaum zu überbieten. Nicht nur die extremst präzise Fragestellung ("Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?" - allgemein oder bezogen auf das neue PoP?), auch die grandios umfangreiche Auswahl an Antwortmöglichkeiten lässt mich vor Begeisterung im Dreieck springen. Danke, PC Games.  

SSA


----------



## Look (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*

Na zumindest kann man dem Grafikstil attestieren, auch wen man den Grafikstil nichts abgewinnen kann, das er länger tau frisch bleibt, also nicht so schnell altert, wie Spiele mit Bombast Realografik gleichen Releasezeitraumes.

Ich kann der Stilistik viel abgewinnen.


----------



## Kingpix (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*

Also ich finde das sieht meistens immer sehr geil aus. Es müssten mehr Spiele damit geben


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 06.06.2008 01:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Umfrage ist ja mal wieder an Sorgfalt und Detailverliebtheit kaum zu überbieten. Nicht nur die extremst präzise Fragestellung ("Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?" - allgemein oder bezogen auf das neue PoP?), auch die grandios umfangreiche Auswahl an Antwortmöglichkeiten lässt mich vor Begeisterung im Dreieck springen. Danke, PC Games.
> 
> SSA


Im Zweifel möchte PCG immer die Aufmerksamkeit auf das Spiel lenken, sollte doch logisch sein. (:


----------



## SteveatMC (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 11.06.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 06.06.2008 01:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur welches Spiel denn eigentlich? XIII oder PoP?


----------



## Homerclon (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*



			
				Birdy84 am 03.06.2008 08:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ist nicht gerade gut, dass man sich hier nur zwischen 0 und 1 entscheiden kann.


dito


Ich bevorzuge zwar ein eher Realistischen Look, aber ich lehne Cel-Shading nicht generell ab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cel-Shading ist spätestens seit dem Ego-Shooter XIII ein beliebtes Stilmittel. Auch das neue Prince of Persia setzt auf Comic-Look. Was halten Sie davon?*

Eine generelle Aussage kann ich da gar nicht treffen. Es kommt einfach auf das Spiel an. Bei XIII z.B. fand ich es sehr gelungen und alles wirkte auch sehr stimmig


----------

